# LFS says buy a "starter fish" to cycle tank. Cruel?



## Killgore Trout (May 17, 2009)

Hey guys, this is my first post and I'm glad to be here! :lol:

So after months of planning, my first saltwater tank is up and running (20 gal tall). Right now its only been a week with LR/LS, NO FISH.

I'm not seeing any ammonia at all in my tank (waiting for my cycle), and the LFS guy is telling me to get a clown or damsel as a "starter fish" 

I feel like this is kind of cruel as the cycle in a tank can be abrasive.

Should I buy a "starter fish?" 

Thanks guys.

PS. I bought two turbo snails today on a whim ($1 each) and am assimilating them to my tank now, will these guys help the ammonia / cycle start?


----------



## petlover516 (Mar 18, 2009)

Killgore Trout said:


> Should I buy a "starter fish?"
> No please don't. u are very right its cruel. cycling with fish is an inhumane way to set-up your tank.






Killgore Trout said:


> PS. I bought two turbo snails today on a whim ($1 each) and am assimilating them to my tank now, will these guys help the ammonia / cycle start?


yes they will, but i doubt they will survive the cycle.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

where did the rock come from? an established tank? 

put a raw shrimp ( the kind from the supermarket ) in the tank. this will feed your cycle. 

mind sharing more on your setup? 
welcome to the forum.


----------



## Killgore Trout (May 17, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> where did the rock come from? an established tank?
> 
> put a raw shrimp ( the kind from the supermarket ) in the tank. this will feed your cycle.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks,
I have a 20 gal tall FOWLR tank that is almost 1 week old. I got the rock from a LFS here and its fairly hearty. 

I put some Omega 1 fish food in the tank today (7 pellets) 
Do you think putting a shrimp in here with the pellets is overkill?


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

can you tell us how you have your tank set up and what equipment you are using please?
thank you


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

princesuhaib said:


> can you tell us how you have your tank set up and what equipment you are using please?
> thank you


I agree. The ammonia and nitrite cycle will vary depending on the setup. My 180 never had a reading of ammonia or nitrite, due to the amount of live rock used. This is not uncommon.


----------



## Killgore Trout (May 17, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> I agree. The ammonia and nitrite cycle will vary depending on the setup. My 180 never had a reading of ammonia or nitrite, due to the amount of live rock used. This is not uncommon.


Right now all I have running is my Koralia 1 powerhead and my Top Fin 20 hang on filter, but the filter doesn't have any media in it. 

I'm kind of banking on the LR doing all the work. I have about 15-16 pounds right now.

I just put two turbos in there today, and they're definitely eating stuff off the rocks, so I assume they're happy

Any diagnosis?


----------

